# Extremely aggressive females??



## Regulatorocks (May 10, 2007)

I have an S. Fryeri female in my 46bf. shes about 4-5 inches now. when i first got the fish i thought it was a male because it was frequently aggressive. it commonly picks fights with my cobalts and socolofis, who are almost the same size as her.

however, i am very sure it is female because it has very dull coloring, and i also have seen her holding a few times. i dont think the eggs were ever fertilized because after 4 days of holding she usually spits them.

shes not the bully of the tank, but the behavior is strangely very consistent with male territorial aggression.

anyone else see this in their tanks as well??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My females will fight with other fish as well, perfectly normal.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think the females try just as hard as the males to prove dominancy.

My Msobo females are so crazy aggressive that my male is afraid of them!

Kim


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

cichlidaholic said:


> I think the females try just as hard as the males to prove dominancy.
> 
> My Msobo females are so crazy aggressive that my male is afraid of them!
> 
> Kim


My Ps. socolofi females are the same way. The male is very laid back, but the two most dominant females are second and third in the heirarchy under the tank boss (male Jalo Reef afra)


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

My tank boss is a female Tropheops sp. Red Fin. If she were human I definitely wouldn't be her friend.


----------

